# If you're thinking about moving to Ensenada



## bajamary1952 (5 mo ago)

If you're thinking about moving to Ensenada, you should be aware of the increasing cost of living here. 
Local construction costs are up a whopping 45% in just the last few months. Food staples are up similarly, with potatoes (as one example) up 50% over the past month. We have become one of the most expensive places in Mexico to live. 








Costos de construcción de vivienda aumentó 45 por ciento






www.ensenada.net












 Papas, lo que nunca, a casi 50 pesos el kilo






www.ensenada.net





Ensenada, Last in Line for Colorado River Water, Is Facing the Worst of the West’s Drought


https://voiceofsandiego.org/.../ensenada-last-in-line


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

My malware protection software did not like the links mentioned in the previous post. I would not click on those. I didn't click on them, the software (MalwareBytes) parsed the contents of THIS website.

"Website blocked due to Trojan...."


----------

